# Fuente trifásica



## seglar (Nov 24, 2007)

Hola, necesito el diagrama de cualquier fuente trifásica, el problema es que mi profesor me dijo, crear una fuente trifásica a partir de una monofásica, no importa la corriente ni el voltaje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2007)

Aqui algo


----------



## seglar (Nov 28, 2007)

lo que pas es que necesito que los voltajes de salida sean tres y esten desfasados 120 grados cada uno 
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

Esta es la salida de lo que te postee


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 28, 2007)

El profe te dijo eso...hehheheh, non problema baby utiliza contadores.

Primero te haces la tabla que tiene que tener cada salida de las tres.
Con un 555 haces la señal de reloj

Si quieres una señal "senoidal" les pones un filtro pasabajos o varios si quieres que se parezcan mas a las senoides.Como mas bloques pasabajos pogas uno tras el otro mas parecido a una senoide.

mira aqui
http://www.epanorama.net/links/oscillator.html#threephase


----------



## seglar (Nov 30, 2007)

lo que pasa es que en el diagrama que tu me pasaste solo áparecen 2 voltajes, si me puedes explicar como lo diseñaste te lo agradesco


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.edn.com/contents/images/80201di.pdf

Este te podria servir, basicamente esta basado en la no linealidad de los diodos y el 7404 actua como amplificador )como un opam).

La senal es en cada salida de cada inversor.

El transistor en principio ni es necesario.

Puede ser necesario alguna modificacion, pero ya me comentaras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

El circuito posee 3 salidas que son los 3 operacionales configurados como seguidores

El IC TTL 74LS164 esta configurado como una especie de contador binario.
Las salidas de este mediante las resistencias (R3, R4, R13, R14, R15, R20 y R22) forman el generador de onda cuasisenoidal sumando o restando el efecto de las resistencias segun las salidas del IC.
La forma de onda se filtra y conforma con R25 y C6

Este es una de las 3 salidas, las otras son iguales pero desfasadas por la distinta conexión de las resistencias.

La salida del esquema es de continua modulada en amplitud.


----------



## seglar (Dic 1, 2007)

gracias  por la explicación ya entendi de donde salen los tres voltajes, sabes como hago para medir la fase de cada voltaje.
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

Una opcion es con una simulacin y osciloscopio, la unica posibilidad de que 3 señales esten equidistantes ciclicamente es que esten separadas por 120º.

Por analicis de los estados de salida de los contadores Johnson, buscas el punto de igual estado (En tension) de las 3 salidas, si los espaciados (en pulsos de clock) entre las 3 son iguales la unica posibilidad es que sean 120º


----------



## seglar (Dic 3, 2007)

lo simulaste en multisim quisiera saber como haga para verlos tres voltajes desfasados en multisim


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Con el osciloscopio de 4 canales, conectas 3 canales, uno a cada salida de operacional.


----------



## seglar (Dic 3, 2007)

pero no me salen desfasados

como hago para que me salgan desfasados


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Si no consigues el desfasaje, posiblemente hayas conectado mal las salidas de los contadores, estas son las que dan el desfasaje.


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

hola mira sera que no conoces otra forma para sacar un fuente trifasica de una mono fasica es que hice un diseño pero en  teoria da pero cuando vamos a la pratica no desfasa a ver si me puedes ayudar

en el archivo adjunto esta el diseño que hice


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

El desfasaje con condensador no me parece efectivo.

¿ Que parametros de diseño te han dado ?
¿ Estas atado a algun esquema, idea o puedes tener libertad de accion ?


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

ningun parametro de diseño me an dado,
tengo toda la liberta que quiera pero no puedo tene otro esquema igual al de otro compañero


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

No seras compañero de "seglar" ?


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

no se como se llama seglar pero depronto porque un compañero te nia el diseño que explican anterior mente


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Se puede armar algo similar con 3 integrados CD4017, configurados como contador hasta 9, cada uno te dara 9 salidas, con estas salidas alimentas 9 divisores resistivos, que calcularas para que den los valores instantaneos de una señal cuasisenoidal de 9 pasos.

Con los otros 2 integrados, generas las otras 2 tensiones pero desfasadas 3 pulsos de reloj la primera y 6 la otra.

Esta es una posibilidad, si te sirve comenta y si no tambien, como para pensar en otra.


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

si no es la misma que la otra si 

y si tienes otra idea tambie lo que pasa es que solo nos que da un dia para montarlo por que creiamos que el diseño nuestro estaba bien pero no funciono en la practica


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

La forma de sintetizar la senoide es similar
Los componentes son distintos

Igualmente voy a buscarte algo

Existen integrados aplicados que generan esto, es valido para tu presentacion ?


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

si claro y la señal supongo que debe sali en dc.

pero como seria el diagrama topologico?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Diagrama tendria que hacerlo 

Te comento la idea a ver si te cierra 
1) calculas la tension instantanea de una tension senoidal en 9 pasos consecutivos e igualmente espaciados.


Por ejemplo
Paso 1 = 0     --->     0º
Paso 2 = 3     --->   40º
Paso 3 = 5     --->   80º
Paso 4 = 6,25 --> 120º
Paso 5 = 7,45 --> 160º
.
.

Paso 9 = 3      --> 320º

El divisor lo armas con 10 resistencias 9 que seran alimentadas por las 9 salidas del IC y 1 que sera comun a todos los divisores y que ira a tierra y desde la cual se tomara la tension. 

Cada divisor lo calculas:
Ventrada = tension de salida del IC - tension de caida de un diodo en serie con la salida del IC. 
VSalida = voltaje del paso correspondiente a la salida (Voltaje que habias calculado antes) (Paso 1 --> Salida 1) 

Si todo sale OK tendras una escalera ascendente y luego descendente en 9 pasos que formara mediante un filtro R C adecuado algo que deveria parecerce a una senoide.

La salida final sera una tension de CC modulada por una senoidal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Esto otro no es tan artesanal


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

es muy bueno lo unico esque tendria que mandar hacer las bobinas y esos se demora 2 dias para que me las entregen pienso que el primero es mas facil de implentar


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Antes de tirarte a la pileta, fijate si tiene agua.
O en tu caso si consigues el integrado.

La primer idea es relativamente facil de implementar y con componentes comunes, solo lleva un monton de calculos, pero una ves que tienes 1 salida las otras 2 son iguales.

Luego se me ocurrio otra forma con la misma base pero bastanteeeeee mas complicada, (mejor no digo nada)


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

hola mira del IRU 3055  de donde saco el los tres desfase

el diagrama del CD4017, es parecido al primero que pones en el foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

De donde o como ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?

Dice tener un oscilador interno de 3 faces, pero no tengo el diagrama interno de este.


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

no se pero en este link

http://delta.octopart.com/International_Rectifier__IRU3055CQTR.pdf

mustran que se desfasa pero no disen como

una pregunta cual tu me recomiendas para montar?
l


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

En el datasheet tampoco dice nada.
Al ser un IC aplicado, debe sintetizar de forma bastante compleja, pero cual no se !


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

entoces mejor por que no me dices como hacer el rpimero que me dijiste

anterior mente me explicavas que debo hacelo con nueve resistencias pero no entiendo como ponerlas

hola mira si tenemos el integrado CD4017 pero no sabemos como vanlas resistencias haber si nos ayudas


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Es un esquema solamente, los valores los debes calcular, sobre R1 debe haber para cada paso del secuenciador la misma tension que calculaste para la senoidal


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

entoces la señal saldria del pin 1, pin 4 y pin 7 como lo decias anterior mente
Por ejemplo 
Paso 1 = 0 ---> 0º 
Paso 2 = 3 ---> 40º 
Paso 3 = 5 ---> 80º 
Paso 4 = 6,25 --> 120º 
Paso 5 = 7,45 --> 160º 
paso 7=? como lo sacaste

pero de donde sacaste el 6.25

y  las entradas 13,14,15 las conecto a un reloj un habilitador y reset

disculpa tu lo simulaste en simulink


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

No la señal sale secuencialmente de los 9 pines 
Al activarce (Por ejemplo) el pin 4 debes calcular la resistencia R3 para conseguir sobre R1 la misma tension que tenias en el paso 4 de la senoidal.



En este otro esquema 
Te duplique el divisor completo pero desfasado 3 pasos, lo que te daria la segunda señal de la trifasica.
La tercer señal estaria desfasada 6 pasos de la primera


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

entoces la salida del primer desfase la optengo del nodo 12 de la grafica Cuasi?

entoces el diagrama final como queda te lo agradezco?

entoces el pin 14,15,13 de donde se conectaria en el segundo desfase?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Perdon por la omision el nodo 12 es tierra

A ver si de esta forma nos entendemos

Primer pulso (Esta habilitada la salida 1 del 4017)
Se alimentan las resistencias R2 de la primer face I, R5 de la face II y R8 de la face III

Segundo pulso (Se habilita la salida 2 del 4017)
Se alimentan las resistencias R3 de la face I, R6 de la face II y R9 de la face III

Se continua asi hasta que el contador pega la vuelta

Todas las R2 son iguales entre si, todas las R3 son iguales entre si pero de distintnto valor a R2, Etc


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 5, 2007)

ahora si en tendi pero tenemos un problema sera que nos puede hacer un favor y de eviarnos al correo el diagrama final esque ya estan cerrando el cafe interner y nos tenemos queir.
para poderlo ver en la maña cuando lo habran en cafe internet.

te lo agraaaaaaaaaaaaaaadecemos muchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo por que de esto depende nuestra materi o nota final muchiiiiisimas graaaaaaaaaaciiiiiiiiiiiiias y disculpa la molestia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

El esquema te lo hago, las resistencias las calculan ustedes.

Aqui el esquema
Tendran que calcular las resistencias que son iguales para las 3 faces y el filtro de salida, el clock lo calcule para que a la salida de 50Hz (Salida de face) o sea que el filtro debe ser para 50 Hz

Como ya estoy medio dormido, no estoy seguro pero cada res. debe ser algo como
Rx = (sen(W) + 1 ) * 10000
Siendo w el angulo del que se busca el valor (0º, 40º, 80º, 120º, 160º, 200º, 240º, 280º, 320º)
10000 lo puse a priori para dar un valor alto a la red (Para que no cargue la salida del 4017)


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 6, 2007)

hola mira el archivo no lo hemos podido ver, con que programa se puede abrir, o sera que se noslos puede mardar para ver como foto


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2007)

Lo descomprimes con WinRAR y se habre con Multisim 10
Si no lo tienes, avisa y te paso el dibujo en otro formato.

No siempre, pero a veces TRABAJO y no estoy en la PC


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 6, 2007)

hola ya lo conseguimos el multisin 10 pero no vemos las 3 faser solo sale una linea conectamos el osiloscopio al filtro de cada fase pero no sale nada solo una linea contunua, y el reloj no sabemos donde conectar el volatje de 12 del reloj


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2007)

Asi como esta el reloj anda.
La linea es porque todavia no cambiaron las resistencias por los valores definitivos.
Sacaron los calculos ?


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 6, 2007)

es que nosotros hicimos unos calulos y para cada desfase nos da difente la resistencia

esto seria para la primera fase?

para la de 0° nosda 10K
para la de 40° nosda 16k
para la de 80° nosda  19k
para la de 120°nosda 18K
para la de 160° nosda 12k


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2007)

Los 3 juegos de resistencias (1 de cada face) DEVEN ser iguales, solo se conectan a las salidas del IC en distinto orden (Desfasados)

Que valores calcularon ?


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 6, 2007)

con la ecuacion de RX = (sen (W)+1)*100000

para la de 0° nosda 10K 
para la de 40° nosda 16k 
para la de 80° nosda 19k 
para la de 120°nosda 18K 
para la de 160° nosda 12k


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2007)

Y el resto ?
200º
240º
280º
320º

Y el filtro ?

Acabo de simular estos valores sobre una de las faces y esta comenzando a verse la panza inferior de la onda


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 6, 2007)

entonces estamos sacando los valores bien

esto pusimos los siguientes datos
o°=10K
40°=16K
80°=19K
120°=18K
160°=13K
200°=6K
240°=1K
280°=15
320°=3K

pero no sale el desfas

el filtro se calcula  o con los datos que tiene?

mira ya me conecto de nuevo esque estan cerrando la universidad

este el la simulacion


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2007)

Con estos valores ya casi funciona (Sin filtro)
La formula que use es Rx = (Sen(W) + 1,1) * 1000

0º     = 1100
40º   = 1740
80º   = 2080
120º = 1960 
160º = 1440
200º =   760
240   =   230
280º =   110
320º =   450

Me parece que la pifie en algunos, pero ya estamos cerca

Revisen lo que calcule y calculen el filtro para 50 Hz

Ultimo del dia.
Aplique los valores a las 3 faces, mejore un poco el filtro y consegui esto.
Tarea para el hogar
1) Revisen mis cuentas y recalculen con 4 decimales.
2) Calculen el filtro.
3) Apliquen 10000 para coregir las resistencias en la formula, aparece distorsion por exceso de carga del IC (Resistencias muy bajas)


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 6, 2007)

mira nosotros hicimos el siguiente calculo per nosda hay te envioloque estamos simulando
habersi estamos o vanos bien


pusimos con cuatro decimales pero tampoco nosda plis ayuda

el filtro pusimos resistencias de 10K, una 30k un condensador 100n

hay me filtra la senal y se ve bien

bueno ya nos dio dos desfases pero el primer desfase no meda calcule las resistensias como tu me dijite con el 1.1 pero no meda lo simuledy no se me puedes ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2007)

Si calcularon 1 juego de resistencias ya esta, los otros 2 son iguales (Valores) en el diagrama que les pase (Multisim) hay que colocar las resistencias SIEMPRE en el mismo orden de arriba hacia abajo.
Les paso el ulltimo esquema, con el que se formo el diagrama que ya les mostre.
Solamente cambien los valores de resistencias por los que calcularon (Mayor presicion) NO TOQUEN el orden en que estan, porque no va a andar y agreguen sobre este los 3 filtros (Que calcularon) en lugar de los que puese yo.

Yo 2 veces por semana (A veces mas) viajo al interior, adivinen que voy a hacer hoy. o sea hasta mañana (Sabado) no cuenten conmigo o sinmigo.


----------



## jhefferso144 (Dic 7, 2007)

Gracias por ayudarnos y disculpa la molestia y muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchiiiiiismas gracias*[/img]*


----------



## seglar (Dic 7, 2007)

GRACIAS POR AYUDARME


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2007)

Avisen que calificacion nos sacamos !


----------



## poppez (Sep 18, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El circuito posee 3 salidas que son los 3 operacionales configurados como seguidores
> 
> El IC TTL 74LS164 esta configurado como una especie de contador binario.
> Las salidas de este mediante las resistencias (R3, R4, R13, R14, R15, R20 y R22) forman el generador de onda cuasisenoidal sumando o restando el efecto de las resistencias segun las salidas del IC.
> ...




Y como se selecciona la frecuencia de salida?
Supongo que esta relacionado con la frecuencia del reloj no?

Yo necesito tres señales de 17Hz...

¿cual es la amplitud de la salida? ¿6V?

Y mi ultima duda, no hay problem apor alimentar asimetricamente los AO verdad? no se presentan salidas negativas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2008)

poppez dijo:
			
		

> Y como se selecciona la frecuencia de salida?
> Supongo que esta relacionado con la frecuencia del reloj no?



Exacto



> Yo necesito tres señales de 17Hz...



Es un generador trifásico, las 3 señales tienen la misma frecuencia pero desfasadas 120º




> ¿cual es la amplitud de la salida? ¿6V?



Aprox.: 5 VpaP



> Y mi ultima duda, no hay problem apor alimentar asimetricamente los AO verdad? no se presentan salidas negativas...



Se podría alimentar con fuente simple


----------



## poppez (Sep 19, 2008)

Gracias colega, lo probaré

Una par de cosillas mas si no es abusar de tu tiempo:

 R2 y C2 estan para activar el CLR en el transitorio de encendido verdad?

El U3B funciona como inversor simple imagino, porque no voy a implementar el oscilador con puertas Trigger-smith, pero inversores me sobran... jeje

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2008)

poppez dijo:
			
		

> R2 y C2 estan para activar el CLR en el transitorio de encendido verdad?



Exacto 1 !



> El U3B funciona como inversor simple imagino, porque no voy a implementar el oscilador con puertas Trigger-smith, pero inversores me sobran......



Exacto 2 !
Si tienes buffer´s inversores que te sobran, coloca uno, si no con un transistor

Saludos


----------



## katherineruiz (Ene 6, 2009)

hola quiero hacer una fuente trifasica pero alimentada directamente de la red monofasica  a 60HZ y que le pueda variar los angulos entre cada fase, en lo que vi veo que lo hace es a partir de una fuente DC hay forma de hacerlo directamente con alimentacion AC?


----------



## adriansi11 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hola respecto al circuito que publicaste al principio, quería saber si con él se puede alimentar un motor trifásico de un disco duro de pc. Si es así es necasario alguna etapa de potencia? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2009)

adriansi11 dijo:


> .....respecto al circuito que publicaste al principio, quería saber si con él se puede alimentar un motor trifásico de un disco duro de pc. Si es así es necasario alguna etapa de potencia? Muchas gracias!


Podrías, pero no es lo mas aconsejable, busca en el post hay un dato sobre un IC generador trifásico como para lo que necesitas.
Si no por aquí tienes algo más.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-motor-cd-rom-supermotor-9986/


----------



## adriansi11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok!! Están buenos los posts, ya me voy a hacer un tiempo para verlos detenidamente!
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## DANDY (Feb 26, 2010)

Alguien conoce la manera de hacer un generador trifasico de mayor resolución? estaba pensando usar el 4020 pero la verdad ya sería demasiado pedir,otra opcion que vi y no se si pueda es controlar la entrada del capacitor del vco de *tres* circuitos integrados generadores de funcion XR2206 viendo su datasheet se me surgio la idea pero no se si sea posible hacerlo , la idea seria controlar el inicio de cada uno, pero... con respecto al tiempo quiza se vayan desfasando poco a poco... alguna idea? otra opcion sería la de este link pero no te explican por completo http://www.techbriefs.com/content/view/1839/32/ 
PD: en mi caso pienso usar una frecuencia variable de 1-60Hz


----------



## andres MH (May 10, 2020)

jhefferso144 dijo:


> hola mira sera que no conoces otra forma para sacar un fuente trifasica de una mono fasica es que hice un diseño pero en  teoria da pero cuando vamos a la pratica no desfasa a ver si me puedes ayudar
> 
> en el archivo adjunto esta el diseño que hice


Hola jefferso, he visto este archivo, lo he montado y me sirve para lo que necesito pero no entiendo en los calculos como sacas la ecuación      tag^-1=(1/wc)/R1
por otra parte ese valor de 1.73 de donde sale ?

Gracias-


----------



## Scooter (May 10, 2020)

Resurrección de hilo de hace diez años, no esperes mucha respuesta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2020)

andres MH dijo:


> Hola jefferso, he visto este archivo, lo he montado y me sirve para lo que necesito pero no entiendo en los calculos como sacas la ecuación      tag^-1=(1/wc)/R1
> por otra parte ese valor de 1.73 de donde sale ?
> 
> Gracias-


1.73 es la raiz cuadrada de 3 ( de trifasico)
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

